# Do you know...?



## Kenpo Yahoo (Feb 21, 2003)

Has anyone ever heard of this guy?  Can anyone verify his Arnis ranking?  He's kinda suspect with his 10th "DAN BLACKBELT".  Any info would be appreciated.



> <>10th Dan Black Belt and Founder of the S. F. Congress, recognized by the World Global Alliance and other international martial arts organizations
> <>3rd Dan Black Belt in GM Ernesto Presas, Filipino Arnis De Mano) directly from the Grandmaster; was awarded the title of Guro in Manila, the Philippines in 1993. Hock has made multiple trips overseas there and in other countries for their indigenous training.
> <>2nd Dan Black Belt in Prof. Remy Presas Modern Arnis, directly from the Professor.
> <>2nd Dan Black Belt Kajukenbo from Sifu 4th Dan Dean Goldade-in the Gaylord Method.
> <>Black Belts in Aiki-Jitsu (3rd Dan) and Kempo (7th Dan) and various rankings in other systems of Jujitsu, JKD, Silat, Thai and Karate all starting in Ed Parker's Kenpo


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 21, 2003)

Whats his name?


----------



## Kirk (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Whats his name?  *




Sounds like it's Hock Hawkeim (sp)
I'd say those credentials are about right.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 21, 2003)

Ahh...  I think I remember seeing a thread on another forum on him...I'll try n remember as I surf alter and try n find it.


----------



## pesilat (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenpo Yahoo _
> *Has anyone ever heard of this guy?  Can anyone verify his Arnis ranking?  He's kinda suspect with his 10th "DAN BLACKBELT".  Any info would be appreciated. *



Yeah. It's Hock Hoccheim.

As far as I know, his credentials are legitimate. As for the 10th Dan ... well, when you're the founder, you can set yourself at whatever level you want, right?

I've never met him so can't say if he's any good or not.

He caters to the survivalist, paramilitary, and law enforcement populace. Nothing wrong with that, but it means that what he teaches (from what I've read) tends to be, in his own words, "KISS" (Keep It Simple, Stupid). It's intended to give people practical and applicable material and ingrain it into their bodies quickly so that, hopefully, they can use it effectively in a pretty short period of time.

As I said, I've never met him so can't give my own opinion on what he teaches. The above is just what I've read about his system; it's the intent that he claims to teach from.

Some of what I've seen in articles by him makes me a little wary, though. It seems that in some cases he's gone past "KISS" to "dumbed down" and advocates things as first line of defense that I would consider total desparation. But, I'll grant the caveat, that an article is never the best medium for actually gleaning insight into a system. So don't take my statement as gospel. And, until I meet him and train with him, I will reserve my judgment.

Mike


----------



## Kenpo Yahoo (Feb 21, 2003)

OOOPS!!!  Sorry about that, I guess leaving a name is helpful when inquiring about somebody.  Yes, It is Hockheim that I am referring too.  Thanks for the insight.


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 21, 2003)

Hock teaches a composite system that is heavily, though not exclusively, Presas based.  Hock is a hell of a good teacher, and I have always enjoyed his seminars.  He teaches a stripped down system which lends itself to fast learning.  He does focus on police/military markets, and his structire is geared to those with out a lot of extra training time.
My two cents; I have known Hock since 1994 ( I think), but am not affiliated with him.


----------



## The Mist (Feb 22, 2003)

I can say from attending one of his knife worshops about 5 years ago that at the time what he was teaching was heavily Presas based knife applications.  His timing variations on the double sinwalis are rarely seen and offer some good insight.  At the time I went I felt that the money I spent was not wasted.  I belive his claimed rank under professor of Lakan Dalawa.  As to his system rank.... well that is up to him because he made up his own system. Take it with a grain of salt...


----------



## redfive (Feb 22, 2003)

Hey Kempo Yahoo,

  I have trained with Hock since the early 90s, before he even started the SFC. Or the Hochheim group as it is now called. 
  All of Hocks rank is lagit. The 10 dan was awarded to him by the World Globel Alliance and he never uses the title, nor did he ask for it. He realy doesnt care that much about titles and tells people just to call him Hock. I had two Black belts in other systems when I first met him, and I now have two under him. 
 His method of teaching is great, and his material will complement any system or style. But he will be the first to tell you that he has not created a new stlye or art and what he teaches are techniques that are used by all systems and have been around as long as the wheel.  he does not considere his method a martial art.
What he does do is cut out all the fluff and fancey filler that you find in many martial arts. Their are know forms or katas and know  flashy high kicks, and you dont spend years learning proper hand placement to perform a joint crank or throw. He is combat driven though. He will teach you how to cheat first, cheat in the middle and cheat last. Hock is very blunt about what he does. and that is to show you how to win or get out of a situation, using all types of force and weapons. The amount of force is up to you. You must deside weither it is Moraly, ethicaly or Legaly justified. 
  Through his stlye of teaching, you can learn in hours that which would take months in some schools.He was a Army M.P. and is a retired Denton TX. Police officer. If he doesnt think a technique will save your *** or is not practical, he wont teach it.Hock has been shot at and in real gun and knife fights. He has been in hundreds of conflicts. He knows combat and has real fighting savy.
 Hock has taken the best of all that he has learned ,in the many systems that he has studied, and put it into his programs. 
  Some people just wont to learn stick fighting.Some just wont knife fighting. Others dont wont weapons and just wont empty had techniques. And for those who just wont handgun retention and defence, there is a program just for that.   or learn it all through time. If you wont rank fine, if not fine. 
Beings he has real experience in combat and defensive situations, he can prepare you mintaly and trains you to account for the adrinaline rush and all that can go wrong. He corrects techniques through combat senarioes. If something does not work or a technique is countered, Hock shows how to compinsate.
  I have trained and met many great martial artist and masters, but Hock is the real thing. Many of his student and people who train under him are tops in their fields, from martial artist to tactical and combat instructors. 
His seminars are great and you will swet and hurt after wards. 
 He is also very honest, and personable. if you have a question, ask. If you dont think something will work for you, tell him and he will show you something that will. 
 Or if you think he is full of **** and wont to call him out on it, then he is more then happy to accommadate.
  Hock is a great instructor and friend. 

                                 Your friend in the Combat Arts, Redfive.


----------



## modarnis (Feb 23, 2003)

Like Chad, I have known Hock since the mid 1990's.  He is an experienced martial artist with a diverse knowledge base.  He has a knack for explaining techniques in a manner easy to follow.

He is definitely worth training with if you have the chance.  He does not require you to join or promote in his system.  He is a no uniforms, no BS guy.


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 24, 2003)

Hock was also responsible for ModArnis and I getting together many years ago...well, he may not want the responsibility for that.


----------



## modarnis (Feb 24, 2003)

I doubt anyone would own up to that Chad.  

Brett


----------

